# Adapt Power brush to a snowblower engine/frame



## Benny365 (Dec 4, 2013)

I haven't asked ariens yet or if they even sell just the power brush attachment, but I would love to have interchangeable snowblower and power brush. for when there is like 1 or 2" of snow.

has anyone here added a power brush to their ariens snowblower?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i do believe Ariens has done that, along with a mower deck and maybe a leaf blower. ( trac team). that was back in the day tho, not sure if they still do attachments.


----------



## sodbuster (Feb 24, 2016)

Benny,PM me your email address.
I don't have enough posts yet to PM you back about the tracks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ariens for one presently makes a brush but I don't know if it's interchangeable to one of their snowblowers.

The 70's Trac Team accessories is what nwcove is referring to. I'm trying to pick some of them up but they are usually way out east and or they want gold.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like there is an attachment for the 926 series.

https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/0264280


----------



## Benny365 (Dec 4, 2013)

Good god 1400$


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I've been looking for that broom attachment for my 10M6 for years, just not around ... good luck .... I imagine that would be a barn find ......


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ariens/Gravely is bringing back a two wheeled tractor that will have different attachments. They don't show a snowblower set up, but it's probably coming. Right now it's power brushes and a dozer blade.

Gravely Pro-QXT Tractor


----------

